# BBA dip



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

I've been told that an overdose of excel and a blackout period will solve the BBA problem in a tank. From that, I would say dip it in a mixture of tank water and excel.


----------



## Devonviolet (Jul 10, 2012)

Hydrogen peroxide dip.... Superb... Bba becomes red then dies :0)


----------



## AUvet14 (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm currently treating my entire tank for BBA (due to my CO2 running out while I was away) using an overdose of Excel (2x recommended dose) and it seems to be working pretty well. All the BBA in the tank is now reddish pink in color and hopefully it will start to completely die and fall off of leaves and driftwood and equipment that it is attached to.

I've found that H2O2 appears to work great, but you must be persistent. Every time I have tried to treat with H2O2, it has turned red for a few days but then come right back within a week or so. Perhaps if you've fixed the underlying problem causing the BBA H2O2 might work. I can't say for certain that I had fixed the underlying issue when I used H2O2 which might be the reason it came right back. That's just my experience. Good luck!


----------



## musician71604 (May 5, 2012)

I've pulled plants before and did an "excel dip" and that treated the problem very well. I tried h2o2 and didn't have as much luck, but I might not have used a strong enough mixture.


----------



## mcaquatic (Apr 26, 2010)

musician71604 said:


> I've pulled plants before and did an "excel dip" and that treated the problem very well. I tried h2o2 and didn't have as much luck, but I might not have used a strong enough mixture.


what ratio did you use for he excell?


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

What I do is take pure excel, and put the plant under slow running water, and just apply some that way. It's worked very well for me.


----------



## mcaquatic (Apr 26, 2010)

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> What I do is take pure excel, and put the plant under slow running water, and just apply some that way. It's worked very well for me.


 do you dip it first in pure excell and then rinse it under slow running water?


----------

